

Building Python modules with Go 1.5 - jgrahamc
https://blog.filippo.io/building-python-modules-with-go-1-5/?hn

======
beberlei
Using the blog post I tried the same for PHP extensions:

[https://gist.github.com/beberlei/3c89c86d3a9f96e4c9f2](https://gist.github.com/beberlei/3c89c86d3a9f96e4c9f2)

It compiles and works for php -m and php --info, but calling the function
segfaults sadly. Wondering if it is just a small fix necessary to get going.

